# Why use plastic urinal flanges



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Last week I had to pull a urinal off the wall and the bolts were rusted and would not come off normally so I ended up cutting them off. In my original attempt at removing the bolts it broke the cheap plastic flange that was originally used for the urinal. When I called around to see if I could get a brass one after I successfully chipped out the old glued in plastic one, every supply house I called told me they only carry plastic because they're easier and better and that is why guys ask for it. Had I known that I probably wouldn't have already glued in a sch 80 nipple for a threaded brass flange assuming i would easily find a new brass one. My mistake for assuming. I guess they meant new construction plumbers ask for them primarily being they won't be ever servicing it. A good repair plumber typically puts in the best because he/she may be the next one to have to service it. 

I don't understand why you would put on a plastic flange being its much harder to replace when it breaks in the future, not if, but when it breaks in the future. I guess it is similar to a plastic toilet flanges which when used are a sign of cheap quality, in my opinion. Of course, I know the main reasons are cost, but I don't understand why even supply houses won't carry new brass flanges. They only carry plastic ones so you have to buy a whole new urinal, which is what I ended up doing. 

Anyhow, I guess I should be happy considering cheap new construction continues to give me a lot of work but in this case the extra time it took sucked. It is interesting that our code in Texas for commercial requires copper piping and cast iron if it's over three stories yet they allow plastic flanges when they're the most heavily used fixtures. Mostly, I guess I just needed to vent a little bit because it took me quite a long time just to pull urinal and unclog it all because of a stupid plastic urinal flange.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I've no love lost for urinal flanges one way or another. It would be nice to see something that combines the convenience of plastic with some durability, such as the plastic flanges we know and resent, but with a full stainless steel backer plate factory siliconed to it to reinforce the thing.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Every urinal that I have put in in over 30 years came from the factory with a brass flange,sounds like a service plumber had been there before you and swapped out the original brass flange for a cheap plastic one.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

A couple thoughts. Architects need to provide the room in a wall for a 2" sanitary tee and stub out nipple, a 3.5 inch stud wall is tight for this. Brass nuts and bolts should be used rather than iron nuts and bolts. Brass guy myself.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate those type of urinal... have to wreck the seal around the urinal fixture, remove flush valve, etc.. I take exposed p trap urianl any day.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I hate those type of urinal... have to wreck the seal around the urinal fixture, remove flush valve, etc.. I take exposed p trap urianl any day.


Preach it dog word


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I hate those type of urinal... have to wreck the seal around the urinal fixture, remove flush valve, etc.. I take exposed p trap urianl any day.


I agree except those are not code any longer here in Texas. You still see them in older buildings or warehouses, though. Texas code requires an integral trap. I'm not sure why. It makes more sense to have a replaceable one but I'm not writing the codes. It may have to do with leakage or potential for damage to the trap is higher with exposed ones.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

leakfree said:


> Every urinal that I have put in in over 30 years came from the factory with a brass flange,sounds like a service plumber had been there before you and swapped out the original brass flange for a cheap plastic one.


Except those plastic ones ain't cheap. 

At least the ones from jones stephens plumbbest.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I picked up a drain auger that is specifically designed for urinal drains. Very similar to a toilet auger. I have not needed to use it yet.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

johnh said:


> I picked up a drain auger that is specifically designed for urinal drains. Very similar to a toilet auger. I have not needed to use it yet.


I broke mine on this job which is why I resorted to pulling it. The problem with the urinal augers is the don't have an innercore cable inside the coil so they are very prone to kinking. But I will replace it because it has worked well before. I got 3 uses out of it before it was trash


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Except those plastic ones ain't cheap.
> 
> At least the ones from jones stephens plumbbest.


Cheap in quality and not in price, huh?


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I broke mine on this job which is why I resorted to pulling it. The problem with the urinal augers is the don't have an innercore cable inside the coil so they are very prone to kinking. But I will replace it because it has worked well before. I got 3 uses out of it before it was trash



I wonder if a fella could cut the end off of a toilet auger and use it. Have not done much drain cleaning though.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

johnh said:


> I wonder if a fella could cut the end off of a toilet auger and use it. Have not done much drain cleaning though.


I have thought about that but most urinal traps are only about 1" in diameter and the bend is too sharp. A 1/4" top snake sometimes works but you take a chance at scratching up the porcelain and if it binds too bad you could crack it. All in all urinals suck to deal with.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

johnh said:


> A couple thoughts. Architects need to provide the room in a wall for a 2" sanitary tee and stub out nipple, a 3.5 inch stud wall is tight for this. Brass nuts and bolts should be used rather than iron nuts and bolts. Brass guy myself.



Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Sizzle usually works pretty good for opening up urinal drains.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Since they banned smoking in restaurants and bars, I do very few urinal stoppages compared to back in the day.

Urinals suck. I pull them and run a sink machine they the drain. I bought a urinal auger and broke it the first time I tried it. 

I stopped using chemicals or acids, because they only work have the time, if they don't then you have to deal with the mess.

Sulfuric acid and a clogged urinal with 2 day old piss will clear the restroom lobby in a wal-mart super center real fast.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha. You obviously say that from experience


----------

